# Hmmmm



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

What are some good fish that clean up the neaten food that others miss, I surrently have a 50 gallon with 5 Giant Danios and 3 Silver Dollar fish...Any sugestions? 

-Thanks in advance


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

Oops! Im sorry But im new, I just realized that I posted this in saltwater.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

any catfish, cory cats would be a good choice


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

But, I have read that Cory Catfish only eat the missed food to a point and then they stop...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know where you heard THAT, but it was wrong.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Cory cats would be a very good choice. Kuhli loaches might work too. Cory cats eat all of the uneaten food they can eat.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

throwing it into freshwater again


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Rosy barbs are generally not thought of a bottomfeeders, but they sure clean up anything that makes it to the floor of the tank. They are quite greedy and will not stop eating until it's all gone. It's easy to feed them so much that they get overweight, so you have to learn just how much food to put in, so they don't get too much even cleaning up after the other fish.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

A school of cory's would be good (at least 5). Might I also suggest that silver dollars are a fish that should be kept in shoals (at least 6 in a group), they also get to be about 15cm.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

you could also put in some ghost shrimp, they're not fish but they do a pretty good job. plus they're cheap.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Neon_tetra has left our forum he didn't like it that much so help a current member instead, although this information is still benificial for current members


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

a crayfish is a surprisingly good choice- they are nocturnal but eat enough to save the water turning yellow in my case


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

unfortunately if its a crayfish, its a fish eater... and has nothing to do with turning water yellow.


----------

